# Ç Ióôïñßá ôçò ÅëëçíéêÞò êáé ÎÝíçò Íáõôéëßáò - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > ÕðåñùêåÜíéá êáé ÌåóïãåéáêÜ åðéâáôçãÜ - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Independence [Oceanic Independence, Oceanic]

## nautikos

Ôåëéêá ðñï÷èåò ôï *Oceanic* (ex *SS Independence*) ìå ôç âïçèåéá ñõìïõëêùí áöçóå ãéá ðáíôá ôï ëéìáíé ôïõ _San Francisco_, ìå ðëùñç ãéá ôïí ôåëéêï ôïõ ðñïïñéóìï, ôá _äéáëõôçñéá ôçò Éíäéáò_. Áñêåôïé çôáí áõôïé ðïõ óôåíá÷ùñçèçêáí ìå ôçí áíá÷ùñçóç ôïõ êáé èåëçóáí íá ôï öùôïãñáöéóïõí ãéá ôåëåõôáéá öïñá. Ðïëëïé áðï áõôïõò áíåâçêáí óôçí ðáóéãíùóôç _Golden Gate Bridge_, áðï ïðïõ ç èåá çôáí êáôáðëçêôéêç, ïðùò áëëùóôå öáéíåôáé êáé óôç óõííçìåíç öùôï.


_Öùôï : Jonathan Haeber_

----------


## Baggeliq

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΤΟΥ ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟΥ...

----------


## Ellinis

Eνα υπέροχο σκαρί που το αγόρασε η Norwegian Cruise Line μαζί με το επίσης θρυλικό UNITED STATES για να τα ανακαινήσει για κρουαζιέρες στα χωρικά ύδατα των ΗΠΑ. Και τα δυο πλοία έχουν ναυπηγηθεί στις ΗΠΑ και έτσι μπορούν να ταξιδεύουν μεταξύ λιμανιών των ΗΠΑ χωρίς να είναι υποχρεωμένα να προσεγγίζουν κάποιο λιμάνι ξένης χώρας.

Σε αντάλλαγμα της αγοράς των 2 πλοίων και της υπόσχεσης μετασκευής τους η κυβερνηση των ΗΠΑ εξαίρεσε ένα πλοίο της NCL από τον παραπάνω νόμο. Έτσι η NCL μπήκε δυνατά στην αγορά της Χαβάης.
 Και τώρα που πέτυχε αυτό που ηθελε στέλνει και το INDEPENDENCE για διάλυση αθετώντας τις υποσχέσεις της. Ας ελπίσουμε πως δεν θα ακολουθήσει και το UNITED STATES.

----------


## Ellinis

Η πληροφορία περί προσάραξης του πλοίου στις 27 Απρίλη στο Αlang αποδείχτηκε λάθος.
Το πλοίο βρίσκεται στο Dubai και κάποιες φήμες το θέλουν να έχει κινήσει το ενδιαφέρων Ελλήνων.

Τα παρακάτω από το www.oceanlinermuseum.co.uk




> 17th May 2008:
> We have now discovered that the former Independence is in fact laid up in Dubai for sale. She arrived there on about the 10th May 2008. The tug Pacific Hickory has now left the ship and is returning home. Anil Sharma the owner of the Indy apparently is stated as saying he is looking to sell her for ongoing use as a hotel ship either in *Greece* or elsewhere. Apparently he is trying to interest Dubai in the ship but has had little success. We also gather there may be interest from America in the ship. So it is not over quite yet. 
> 
> 5th May 2008:
> .... Meanwhile it was reported in the Cumberland Times-News that Mr. Anil Sharma was sending it to Singapore or Dubai and there was interest in the ship from a *Greek* buyer.

----------


## Ellinis

To Üëëïôå INDEPENDENCE, áöïý ðÝñáóå åíÜìéóç ÷ñüíï óôá áíïé÷ôÜ ôïõ Dubai, åßíáé áðü ôéò 8 Ïêôþâñç óôá áíïé÷ôÜ ôïõ ÁëÜíãê. 
Ùò PLATINUM II, êáé ìå ðëáóôÜ   ÷áñôéÜ áðü ôï ÊéñéìðÜôé, ôï áí èá ðñïóáñá÷ôåß óôá äéáëõôÞñéá êáé ðüôå,  Ý÷åé ãßíåé áíôéêåßìåíï äéáâïýëåõóçò ìå ôïõò íôüðéïõò öïñåßò...

Ðåñéóóüôåñá êáé ìéá ó÷åôéêÞ öùôï, åäù.

----------


## Ellinis

TåëéêÜ ç ó÷åôéêÞ ÉíäéêÞ õðçñåóßá Ýäùóå ôï ðñÜóéíï öùò ãéá íá äéáëõèåß ôï êáñÜâé. Ìüíï ðïõ ðñéí ôéò ãéïñôÝò, ï éäéïêôÞôçò ôïõ ôï åß÷å Þäç ðñïóáñÜîåé óôçí ðåñéï÷Þ Gopnath äçëþíïíôáò ôï ùò "íáõÜãéï" êáé áíáöÝñïíôáò ôáõôü÷ñïíá áäõíáìßá íá ôï áíåëêýóåé.

Ãéá íá äïýìå ôþñá áí èá êáôáöÝñïõí íá ôï áðïêùëÞóïõí êáé íá ôï ìåôáöÝñïõí óôï ÁëÜíãê...

Ó÷åôéêÜ Üñèñá.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ãéá äåßôå ôéò öùôïãñáößåò áõôÝò áðü ôï êáñÜâé:









Ãéá ðåñéóóüôåñåò ðëçñïöïñßåò åäþ:
http://maritimematters.com/2010/06/sad-endependence/

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Thanks QAM for these incredible but sad images. Its amazing to see such a beautiful liner in such a sorry state. Here are some postcards as I like to remember her when she was cruising the Hawaian Islands in her later cruising career. 

Henry.

scan0577.jpg

scan0581.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

According to Maritime Matters Henry, it is not reconfirmed that the pictures are genuine and not doctored by photoshop. They were copied from an Indian site and since nobody is allowed to go near the ship which is reportedly in heavy fog, we have no official confirmation. I believe though that the pictures are genuine, unfortunately.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ç ðáñÜäïîç ðáëéïìïäßôéêç ðñýìç ôïõ Independence óå ðñþôï ðëÜíï, öùôïãñáößá ôñáâçãìÝíç ôï 1963 óôéò ÊÜííåò. Áðü ôï shipsnostalgia.
Independence_Cannes_4-16-63.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η παράδοξη παλιομοδίτικη πρύμη του Independence σε πρώτο πλάνο, φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη το 1963 στις Κάννες. Από το shipsnostalgia.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 149939


 Η οποία πρύμη φίλε TSS QAM στα συγκεκριμένα αδέλφια ήταν πανέμορφη. Ελάχιστα βαπόρια μεταπολεμικά χτίστηκαν με τύπου counterstern που ήδη από την δεκαετία του '20 άρχισε να αντικαθίσταται με άλλης μορφής πρύμες.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Η οποία πρύμη φίλε TSS QAM στα συγκεκριμένα αδέλφια ήταν πανέμορφη. Ελάχιστα βαπόρια μεταπολεμικά χτίστηκαν με τύπου counterstern που ήδη από την δεκαετία του '20 άρχισε να αντικαθίσταται με άλλης μορφής πρύμες.


Παρόμοια με την σειρά των μικρότερων ποσταλιών της American Export Line. Είναι πάντως χαρακτηριστικό της αμερικάνικης σχεδιαστικής σχολής οι οποίοοι πιθανά αναπολούσαν τις ναυπηγικές γραμμές των καραβιών της White Star και των προπολεμικών της Cunard, αλλά και άλλων. Έχει πάντως κάτι το νοσταλγικό, αλλά και μεγάλο κοντράστ σε σχέση με τις σύγχρονες γραμμές του υπόλοιπου καραβιού.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η αμερικάνικη εμπορική ναυτιλιακή εταιρία American Export Lines του 1919 δραστηριοποιόταν στην γραμμή Η.Π.Α-Μεσογείου από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1930 με τέσσερα αδελφά φορτηγο-ποστάλια που είχαν αποκτήσει  το ψευδώνυμο «Τέσσερις ¶σσοι». Την δεκαετία του 40 μετά τον πόλεμο την γραμμή σύνδεσης της Γένοβας με την Νέα Υόρκη εξυπηρετούσαν τα Vulcania και Saturnia της Italian Line και η American Export Lines για να τα ανταγωνιστεί αποφάσισε, εκτός των νέων «Τεσσάρων Άσσων» που απέκτησε το 1948, να ναυπηγήσει ένα νέο τρίο καραβιών 20.000 περ. τόνων προς ενίσχυση των τεσσάρων μικρότερων στη γραμμή. Ήδη από το 1947 ήταν σε διαπραγμάτευση με τα ναυπηγεία Bethlehem Steel στο Quincy της Μασαχουσέτης για την ναυπήγησή τους η οποία κατέληξε στην ναυπήγηση δύο τελικά αδελφών. Πρώτο καθελκύστηκε στις 3 Ιουνίου του 1950 το Independence (κατά παρέκκλιση της ονομασίας των καραβιών της Α.Ε.L που μέχρι τότε είχαν όλα το πρόθεμα Ex-) και ακολούθησε στις 16 Σεπτεμβρίου το αδελφό Constitution. Τα δύο αδελφά είχαν χωρητικότητα 23.700 περ. τόννων grt (Independence 23.718, Constitution 23.754), μήκος 208 μέτρα και 27 πλάτος, χωρητικότητα 1.000 επιβατών σε τρεις θέσεις (295 ΑΆ Θέση, 375 Ενδιάμεση Θέση και 330 Τουριστική) και 575 μελών πληρώματος, τέσσερις τουρμπίνες ατμού κατασκευής του ναυπηγείου συν. ιπποδύναμης 55.000 ίππων (σε δύο ξεχωριστά μηχανοστάσια για λόγους ασφαλείας) που κινούσαν δύο έλικες με υπηρ. ταχύτητα 23 κόμβων (max 26). Τα καράβια είχαν κατασκευαστεί ώστε να πληρούν τις προδιαγραφές του πολεμικού ναυτικού ώστε σε περίπτωση πολέμου να μπορούν γρήγορα να μετατραπούν σε οπλιταγωγά μεταφοράς 5.000 στρατιωτών. Εξωτερικά είχαν σαν κύριο χαρακτηριστικό τις μοντέρνες γραμμές της πλώρης αλλά την «παλιομοδίτικη» πρύμη τύπου counter stern, δύο λεπτές τσιμινιέρες με κλίση, μεγάλους χώρους φόρτωσης αγαθών και τροφίμων στην πλώρη και την πρύμη με μπίγες, δύο πισίνες και περιορισμένη γενικά υπερκατασκευή. Τα καράβια ήταν τα πρώτα πλήρως κλιματιζόμενα υπερωκεάνια, είχαν όλα τα απαραίτητα μεγάλα και φωτεινά σαλόνια με πολύ μοντέρνο διάκοσμο σχεδιασμένα από τον διακεκριμένο βιομηχανικό αρχιτέκτονα Henry Dreyfus, περατζάδες που περιλάμβαναν και τον καθρέφτη στην πλώρη, μπαρ, καπνιστήρια, κινηματογράφο, καταστήματα, εστιατόρια για κάθε θέση, κλπ. Οι καμπίνες ήταν άνετες και στην ΑΆ θέση υπήρχαν και μερικές ευρύχωρες σουίτες.  Τα καράβια είχαν την μαύρη φορεσιά της Α.Ε.L με σημαία Η.Π.Α, νηολόγιο Νέας Υόρκης και ώχρα τσιμινιέρες με φαρδιά λευκή φάσα με λεπτό κόκκινο πλαίσιο και μαύρο τελείωμα στην κορυφή. Στις 10 Φεβρουαρίου του 1951 το Independence έκανε το παρθενικό Μεσογειακό του ταξίδι διάρκειας 53 ημερών από την Νέα Υόρκη που περιλάμβανε 22 λιμάνια στην Ισπανία, Μαρόκο, Αλγερία, Σικελία πριν την Γένοβα και στην συνέχεια στην Ελλάδα, Τουρκία, Λίβανο, Κύπρο, Ισραήλ, Γαλλία, Γιβραλτάρ, Πορτογαλία με επιστροφή στις 4 Απριλίου στην Νέα Υόρκη. Σύντομα η Γένοβα αντικαταστάθηκε από την Νάπολη που πλέον ήταν ο τερματικός σταθμός στην Ιταλία. Το Constitution ακολούθησε με το παρθενικό του ταξίδι στις 25 Ιουνίου του 1951. Κατά την δεκαετία του 50 μετέφεραν πολλές προσωπικότητες όπως πρώην Προέδρους των Η.Π.Α, ηθοποιούς, σκηνοθέτες, τραγουδιστές, κλπ. Μάλιστα, στις 4 Απριλίου του 1956, το Constitution απέπλευσε από το λιμάνι της Νέας Υόρκης μεταφέροντας την Γκρέϋς Κέλλυ με 50 άτομα της οικογενείας της για τον γάμο της με τον πρίγκιπα Ρενιέ του Μονακό με έκτακτη προσέγγιση στο λιμάνι του Μονακό. Το 1959 τα δύο καράβια οδηγήθηκαν στα ναυπηγεία Newport News της Βιρτζίνια για αύξηση χωρητικότητας των καμπινών της ΑΆ Θέσης με περίπου 100 κρεβάτια. Κατά την παραμονή τους εκεί, προεκτάθηκε η υπερκατασκευή στην πλώρη με την κατασκευή των επιπλέον καμπινών Α΄ Θέσης, μεταφέρθηκε η γέφυρα πλώρα και προστέθηκε ένα επιπλέον κατάστρωμα κάτω από τις τσιμινιέρες. Με την νέα αυτή μετασκευή αυξήθηκε η χωρητικότητα σε 1.088 επιβάτες (484 ΑΆ Θέση, 350 Ενδιάμεση, 254 Τουριστική), και η συνολική σε 23.754 τόνους grt αλλά έκλεισε όλο το μπροστινό μέρος της περατζάδας η οποία περιορίστηκε σημαντικά. Την ίδια χρονιά το Constitution συγκρούστηκε έξω από το λιμάνι της Νέας Υόρκης με το νορβηγικό δεξαμενόπλοιο Jalanta το οποίο έκοψε στα δύο χωρίς θύματα ευτυχώς και το καράβι έσπευσε στα κοντινά ναυπηγεία Bethlehem Steel του Μπρούκλιν για επισκευές. Το 1960 ο έλεγχος της American Export Lines πέρασε στην εταιρία Isbrandtsen Co. της Νέας Υόρκης και τα δύο καράβια απέκτησαν λευκή φορεσιά που ταίριαζε περισσότερο με τα θερμά κλίματα της Μεσογείου. Τους χειμερινούς μήνες τα δύο καράβια έκαναν και 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική ενώ την άνοιξη έκαναν και κάποια παρατεταμένα ταξίδια-κρουαζιέρες 8 εβδομάδων στην Μεσόγειο που περιλάμβαναν τις Δαλματικές ακτές, ελληνικά νησιά, Αίγυπτο και λιμάνια στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα. Κατά την δεκαετία του 60 τα καράβια συνέχισαν με επιτυχία τα ταξίδια τους και αποτέλεσαν σκηνικό για αρκετές κινηματογραφικές ταινίες αλλά προς τα τέλη της δεκαετίας η πληρότητα είχε μειωθεί σημαντικά κυρίως λόγω του αεροπλάνου και της μείωσης της μετανάστευσης. Το 1968 σε μία προσπάθεια της εταιρίας του να ανακάμψει ναύλωσε το Independence στο ταξιδιωτικό γραφείο Diner's Club/Fungazi Travel Inc. με σκοπό τις κρουαζιέρες στην Μεσόγειο και την Καραϊβική με τίτλο “Go-Go Cruises" για νέους σε ηλικία επιβάτες, ενώ το Constitution παροπλίστηκε τον Σεπτέμβριο. Για τον σκοπό αυτόν και για να συμβαδίζει με την ποπ-αρτ της δεκαετίας του 60 βάφτηκε με έναν τεράστιο ήλιο στις μπάντες του που είχε τα μάτια της ηθοποιού Jean Harlow και ακτίνες που έφταναν και μέχρι τις τσιμινιέρες. Εσωτερικά τοποθετήθηκαν επενδύσεις με έντονα χρώματα και μοντέρνα έργα τέχνης που παρέπεμπαν στην ποπ-αρτ, αλλά δυστυχώς το εγχείρημα δεν πέτυχε και το καράβι παροπλίστηκε τον Μάρτιο του 1969 στη Βαλτιμόρη προς πώληση όπως και το αδελφό του που ήταν ήδη παροπλισμένο στο Τζάκσονβιλ της Φλόριντα. Πέντε χρόνια μετά, τον Ιανουάριο του 1974, εμφανίστηκε η εταιρία Atlantic Far East Line Inc. θυγατρική του ομίλου του Χονγκ Κονγκ C.Y Tung η οποία σχεδίαζε να τα εκμεταλλευτεί σαν κρουαζιερόπλοια 950 επιβατών για 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στα νησιά της Χαβάης. Μετά την απόσυρση της Matson Line και της Pacific Far East Line από την επιβατηγό ναυτιλία η C.Y Tung είδε ένα παράθυρο ευκαιρίας να εκμεταλλευτεί τα δύο καράβια σε μία δοκιμασμένη αγορά από την οποία  έλλειπαν πλέον οι μεγάλες εταιρίες. Μετά από μία μετασκευή και ανακαίνιση στο Χονγκ Κονγκ το Independence μετονομάστηκε σε Oceanic Independence ενώ το Constitution σε Oceanic Constitution με σημαία Λιβερίας και νηολόγιο Μονρόβια και σινιάλο τα άνθη δαμασκηνιάς που ήταν το έμβλημα της εταιρίας. Κατά την μετασκευή αφαιρέθηκαν τα αμπάρια και οι φορτο-εκφορτωτικοί μηχανισμοί της πρύμης και δημιουργήθηκε ένα τεραστίων διαστάσεων ανοικτό κατάστρωμα γύρω από την πισίνα. Η νομοθεσία της Αμερικής όμως δεν επέτρεπε σε καράβια ξένης σημαίας να προσεγγίζουν διαδοχικά λιμάνια των Η.Π.Α χωρίς να παρεμβάλλεται ενδιάμεσα λιμάνι άλλης χώρας και η C.Y Tung δεν μπόρεσε να υλοποιήσει τα σχέδιά της σύνδεσης της Καλιφόρνιας με την Χαβάη. Το μεν Oceanic Constitution παροπλίστηκε τον Αύγουστο, ενώ το Oceanic Independence περιορίστηκε σε ελάχιστες κρουαζιέρες στην Νότιο Αφρική και μερικά ταξίδια μεταφοράς προσφύγων από την Αγκόλα στη Λισαβώνα πριν παροπλιστεί και αυτό τον Ιανουάριο του 1976 στο Χονγκ Κονγκ ενώ κυκλοφόρησαν φήμες για επικείμενη πώλησή του στην εταιρία Shannon S.A του Παναμά με αλλαγή ονόματος σε Sea Luck I που τελικά δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε. Εν τω μεταξύ το 1979 η C.Y Tung κατόρθωσε να ιδρύσει θυγατρική της στη Χονολουλού της Χαβάης με το όνομα American Hawaii Cruises Inc. και με την έγκριση του Κογκρέσου να μεταφέρει την ιδιοκτησία των καραβιών στην νέο-σύστατη εταιρία με σημαία Η.Π.Α. Πρώτο το Oceanic Independence στάλθηκε στα ναυπηγεία Kawasaki στο Κόμπε της Ιαπωνίας για πλήρη ανακαίνιση σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο 750 μόνο επιβατών μίας ενιαίας θέσης με την αφαίρεση όλων των διαχωριστικών και μειωμένη χωρητικότητα 20.200 τόνων grt. Τον Ιούνιο του 1980 ξεκίνησε την παρθενική 7ήμερη κρουαζιέρα του στα νησιά της Χαβάης από την Χονολουλού με αμερικανικό πλήρωμα και σημαία. Μετά την επιτυχή ανακαίνιση του αδελφού του ακολούθησε αυτή του  Oceanic Constitution  στην Ταϊβάν. Στις 24 Σεπτεμβρίου του 1981 το Oceanic Independence υπέστη ρήγμα μετά από πρόσκρουση σε αβαθή στο νησί Ναβιλιβίλι της Χαβάης και οδηγήθηκε στο Σαν Φρανσίσκο για επισκευές. Το 1982 η American Hawaii Cruises Inc. απορροφήθηκε από την American Global Line, Inc. και το μεν Oceanic Independence πήρε πάλι το όνομα Independence, το δε Oceanic Constitution σε μία τελετή ονομασίας τον Ιούνιο του 1982 πήρε πάλι το όνομα Constitution με ανάδοχο την πριγκίπισσα Γκρέϋς Κέλλυ που είχε ταξιδέψει μαζί του για τον γάμο της στο Μονακό το 1956. Το 1994 το Independence οδηγήθηκε για νέα ανακαίνιση στα ναυπηγεία Newport News με προγραμματισμένη την ανακαίνιση του Constitution δύο χρόνια μετά, το 1996, αλλά εν μέσω οικονομικών προβλημάτων της εταιρίας του και λόγω εκτεταμένων φθορών λόγω της ηλικίας του αποφασίστηκε ο παροπλισμός του Constitution στο Πόρτλαντ του Όρεγκον. Το καράβι βανδαλίστηκε πολλές φορές με την αφαίρεση ανταλλακτικών και άλλου εξοπλισμού για να κρατήσει σε ζωή το αδελφό του, και  τον Νοέμβριο του 1997 ρυμουλκούμενο ξεκίνησε το μακρύ ταξίδι της διάλυσης στην Ασία. Στις 17 Νοεμβρίου άρχισε να παίρνει νερά κοντά στις ακτές της Χαβάης και το ρυμουλκό μη έχοντας άλλη λύση έκοψε τους κάβους ρυμούλκησης για να βυθιστεί λίγο αργότερα. Το Independence, με νέο σινιάλο με τροπικά λουλούδια της Χαβάης σε πράσινες τσιμινιέρες, συνέχισε τις κρουαζιέρες του και τον Αύγουστο του 1999 γιόρτασε το 1.000στο ταξίδι του, όμως τον Οκτώβριο του 2001 λίγες μόλις ημέρες μετά τα γεγονότα της 11ης Σεπτεμβρίου η μητρική American Global Line κήρυξε πτώχευση με αποτέλεσμα το καράβι να οδηγηθεί στο Σαν Φρανσίσκο και σαν ιδιοκτησία πλέον της Ναυτικής Διοίκησης των Η.Π.Α να παροπλιστεί στην βάση της Alameda. Τον Μάρτιο του 2002 ρυμουλκήθηκε στο κοντινό Suisun Bay όπου ελλιμενίζεται ο εφεδρικός στόλος του πολεμικού ναυτικού αλλά περνώντας κάτω από γέφυρα του Σαν Φρανσίσκο αποκόπηκε το άλμπουρο και επέστρεψε στην Alameda για να μεταφερθεί εκ νέου στο Suisun Bay τον Απρίλιο. Τον Φεβρουάριο του 2003 η μητρική της Norwegian Cruise Line Genting/Star Cruises της Μαλαισίας αγόρασε το καράβι μαζί με το ss United States με σκοπό να τα επισκευάσει και ανακαινίσει για λογαριασμό της θυγατρικής της στις Η.Π.Α NCL America με αμερικάνικη σημαία. Τίποτα όμως δεν προχώρησε και τον Μάιο του 2006 μετονομάστηκε σε Oceanic. Τον Ιούλιο του 2007 η NCL ανακοίνωσε την πώλησή του σε άλλη αμερικανική εταιρία αλλά στις 8 Φεβρουαρίου του 2008 αναχώρησε από το Σαν Φρανσίσκο ρυμουλκούμενο για την Σιγκαπούρη. Καθ΄ οδόν όμως το ρυμουλκό άλλαξε προορισμό και κατέληξε στο Ντουμπάϊ. Η Υπηρεσία Προστασίας του Περιβάλλοντος των Η.Π.Α όμως αντιδρώντας σε φήμες ότι κατευθύνεται στην Ινδία ή το Μπαγκλαντές για διάλυση, χρέωσε με 500.000 $ Η.Π.Α την εταιρία του λόγω παράνομης εξαγωγής πλοίου χωρίς προηγουμένως να αφαιρεθούν επικίνδυνα ραδιενεργά και τοξικά μονωτικά υλικά όπως PCB και αμίαντος. Τον Οκτώβριο του 2009 ενώ ήταν ακόμα στο Ντουμπάϊ άλλαξε παράνομα όνομα σε Platinum II και ξεκίνησε η ρυμούλκησή του προς την Ινδία για διάλυση. Ενώ το ρυμουλκό ήταν κοντά στις ακτές της Ινδίας μηχανική βλάβη το κατέστησε ακυβέρνητο και με την βοήθεια άλλου ρυμουλκού που έσπευσε σε βοήθεια συνέχισε το ταξίδι. Ο σάλος όμως που είχε δημιουργηθεί μετά την αποκάλυψη ότι το Platinum II ήταν το Oceanic/Independence και με την εμπλοκή και των Ινδικών αρχών ανάγκασε τους διαλυτές να το εγκαταλείψουν πολύ κοντά στις ακτές της Alang. Το καράβι κάθισε σε αβαθή και τον Μάρτιο του 2010 η πρύμη κόπηκε σε τρία κομμάτια πίσω από τις τσιμινιέρες. Μη έχοντας άλλες εναλλακτικές η διάλυσή του ξεκίνησε επιτόπου και μέσα σε έναν χρόνο είχε πλήρως διαλυθεί.

Το Constitution στην αρχική μορφή του με μαύρη φορεσιά της American Export Lines και φόντο την Νέα Υόρκη.
Constitution_original.jpg

Το Independence με λευκή φορεσιά μετά την μετασκευή του 1959.
Independence_extended.jpg

Φωτογραφία με ευρυγώνιο φακό του Independence που απεικονίζει όλο το μέγεθος της εικαστικής παρέμβασης στο καράβι κατά την σύντομη περίοδο της ναύλωσης στην Diners/Fugazi.
pop_art_indy.jpg

Το Constitution με τα σινιάλα της C.Y Tung και την διαμορφωμένη πρύμη με την αφαίρεση των αμπαριών.
Constitution_1.jpg

Η χαρακτηριστική counter stern πρύμη του Independence επί των ημερών American Hawaii Cruises.
independence6.jpg

Πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia.com

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ όμορφο το αφιέρωμα φίλε TSS QAM! Μερικές φωτογραφίες - του εκλεκτού Trevor Jones - από την επίσκεψη του πλοίου στο Ντούρμπαν της Νότιας Αφρικής μπορούμε να τις δούμε εδώ.

Με τα χρώματα του Fugazi είχε έρθει και στον Πειραιά όπως είδαμε πρόσφατα στο φόρουμ:



> Η φωτογραφία είναι από το  trains_worldexpresses.com όπου βλέπουμε τα ΜΕΓΑΛΟΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΡΗΤΗ,  CARMANIA, INDEPENDENCE, ΛΙΝΔΟΣ και ένα τύπου "παντόφλα"(ποιο να είναι  άραγε..)με αναφορά χρονολογίας το 1968
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 183360





> Tο INDEPENDENCE είναι με τα χρώματα που είχε ναυλωμένο στο πρακτορείο Fugazi, όπως έχουμε γράψει εδώ,  άρα η φωτογραφία είναι από το Μάη του '68 που ξεκίνησε κρουαζιέρες ως  το Μάρτιο του 1969 που το πλοίο παροπλίστηκε. Κρίνοντας και από την  παρουσία δεύτερου κρουαζιερόπλοιου θα έλεγα οτι είναι καλοκαίρι του  1968.





> Αυτά τα χρώματα θυμάμαι τα έλεγαν ψυχεδελικά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε TSS QAM ωραίο όπως πάντα αφιέρωμα.
Παρεμπιπτόντως, ο Peter Plowman γράφει ότι το Constitution ήταν να το πάρει ο Χανδρής το 1970 αλλά αντέδρασε η Νational Maritime Union των ΗΠΑ.

----------


## Ellinis

> Παρεμπιπτόντως, ο Peter Plowman γράφει ότι το Constitution ήταν να το πάρει ο Χανδρής το 1970 αλλά αντέδρασε η Νational Maritime Union των ΗΠΑ.


Πράγματι, έχουμε μια σχετική αναφορά εδώ.

H παρολίγο πώληση του στη Shannon S.A. αφορούσε χρήση ως κοιτώνας (εργατών μάλλον) στην Αραβία. Τότε μετονομάστηκε SEA LUCK I αλλά μάλλον ήταν τυχερό που δεν πουλήθηκε. 
Να ανεβάσω και μια φωτογραφία του Luis Miguel Correira με το πλοίο στη Λισαβώνα, όταν μετέφερε τους πορτογάλους πρόσφυγες της Αγκόλας, από το Walvis Bay (ήταν μια νησίδα γης της Νότιας Αφρικής εντός της Ναμίμπια) στην Πορτογαλία. Βλέπουμε οτι ο C.Y.Tung είχε απλά προσθέσει το πρόθεμα "OCEΑNIC" πάνω από το παλιό όνομα του πλοίου.

oceanic ind.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Για τους φίλους του καραβιού και των ταξιδιών στον αφρισμένο Ατλαντικό, μία φωτογραφία του Independence εν πλω προς την Μεσόγειο στα τέλη του 50 από το shipsnostalgia.com
Independence_at_sea_1950.png

----------


## Rasa Sayang

here are the deck plans of "Oceanic Independence" 1975 operated by Orient Overseas Lines:

Oceanic Independence DP1.jpg Oceanic Independence DP2.jpg

and as "Independence" 1989 by American Hawaii Cruises:

Independence DP 1989.jpg

source - ebay international

----------

